# Breeding andalusian.



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

How would you breed for andalusian? You need a black - which is spread - and a dilute?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Nope, You are half way there, You need black which is spread on blue and then you need one dose of Indigo.

Best to use a dull coloured black too, You don't want any bronzes or darkening modifiers in the mix if you are going for the classic andalusian look

If you double up the Indigo you get light laced birds with dark heads, Sometimes reffered to as light phase andalusian but technically they are not "andalusian" as that is specifically blue - spread - indigo


----------



## rollerdoneks (Jan 20, 2012)

*Indigo*

Andalusians in my Ottati Gohzars 
You need:
Blue/Black Series colored bird.
Spread factor, Homozygous
Indigo gene
T-Pattern Check, Homozygous
Sooty gene, Homozygous
Dirty Gene, Homozygous
smokey gene, Homozygous

The above will give you the fish scaled look on the birds. Cocks are lighter colored then the hen. A double dose of Indigo (Homozygous) is a very nice looking light bird.

The ring around the neck is bred into the swifts and is called Halsring in Geman.


----------



## Sunzid (Dec 28, 2020)

rollerdoneks said:


> *Indigo*
> 
> Andalusians in my Ottati Gohzars
> You need:
> ...


----------



## Sunzid (Dec 28, 2020)

I found them by crossing red and white....what colour are they....and how will be there baby's colour... please help me.


----------



## Mr.T (Dec 12, 2021)

Roller lover said:


> How would you breed for andalusian? You need a black - which is spread - and a dilute?


No.
In fact the black and the dilute will produce Dun hens and black cocks carring dilute.
You need to mate black with indigo


----------



## Ciro Ciavarella (Apr 14, 2021)

rollerdoneks said:


> *Indaco*
> 
> Andalusi nei miei Ottati Gohzars
> Hai bisogno:
> ...


----------

